# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Можно ли мыться без мыла?

## Кирилл дас

Можно ли мыться без мыла? Как часто нужно мыться, чтобы не использовать мыло? Может быть какие-то рекомендации есть, или просто субъективный жизненный опыт?

----------


## Эдвард

Без мыла совсем не получиться, нужен какой-то заменитель или само мыло. Чем-то надо смывать смесь жировых выделений кожи, смешанных со всякой всячиной  :smilies:  
Частота использования мыла зависит от жирности кожи: чем жирнее, тем чаще придется использовать мыло или мыло заменитель.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

дежавю :mig:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А у меня ни мыла, ни мочалки

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А как же мылись в Ведические времена, когда мыловаренные заводы еще не придумали?  :smilies:  Чем-то другим наверное?

----------


## Эдвард

Мыло делают не только на заводах, в принципе в домашних условиях можно нечто подобное сварить. Думаю, это не было проблемой в ведические времена. Даже уверен. 
Женщины в ведические времена имели на вооружении множество косметических решений, в том числе и мыло. А для бытовых нужд использовались природные химически активные вещества. Есть ведь аюрведическое мыло и косметика  :smilies:

----------


## Кирилл дас

Да, я мылся мылом Шрилы Прабхупады (им рекомендованному). Но услышал что вроде и вообще без мыла можно, и заинтересовался.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> А у меня ни мыла, ни мочалки


Аналогично.

Если принимать душ 2,3 раза в день, то вполне достаточно, чтобы быть чистым.
Просто обильно использовать воду.

Основная причина нежелания использовать мыло, шампунь - это то, что его делают из отходов животноводства (по крайней мере для ширпотреба)  И как то "вымазаться" этим, да еще часто, желания нет.

Единственное, когда с машиной иногда повожусь  руки приходится мыть с мылом т.к. вода не берет.
Иногда  щепотку порошка. Лучше отмывает, чем мыло, но может не очень полезно для кожи.

Как-то попадался рецепт простого моющего средства (вроде на сайте по Аюрведе)

Состав:
Мука, подсолнечное (или другое масло) , куркума (можно и без нее).

Руки мыть после огорода нормально.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Не, у меня шампунь

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> А как же мылись в Ведические времена, когда мыловаренные заводы еще не придумали?  Чем-то другим наверное?


Тогда и другие заводы тоже еще не придумали. В наше время просто от хождения по улице по городскому смогу можно так покрыться грязью и копотью, что и мылом плохо смывается. Только с щеткой :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Я мало моюсь мылом:-)Но и по улицам города не мотаюсь.Не сильно пачкаюсь.Стираю  часто без порошка вовсе.А моюсь травяной  пастой.Например чай мате ,перемолола в кофемолке,кипятком зашпарила.Остыл и этим можно мыться.Отлично выходит.И волосы им и тело.Можно добавлять глину туда же.
Мыло пробовала варить-долго,муторно и вонюче.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да бесполезно, все равно останется куча всего вредного, без чего никак нельзя обойтись или избежать. Половину всего мы даже не догадываемся. Из нас делают мутантов.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Да бесполезно, все равно останется куча всего вредного, без чего никак нельзя обойтись или избежать. Половину всего мы даже не догадываемся. Из нас делают мутантов.


Это точно.Всё пытаемся чистое что-то,но увы.Всё равно что-то да купим этакое ,с пестицидом,гербицидом внутри.
Реки как  засорили,и подземные воды тоже.Одного яда с машин сколько выливается,с полей ,заводов.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Хорошо глиной. После нее мыло кажется заплесневевшей нефтью с ароматизаторами.
Еще вопрос. Чем смывать мыло?

----------


## Кирилл дас

Krishna Parishat das. То мыло, что Вы описали и есть мыло, которое Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал. Я им долгое время мылся, и сейчас моюсь.

----------


## Elena Kaganskaya

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные! Примите мои поклоны! 
А как же всякая инфекция и микробы, которые убивает мыло? :blink:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Меньше телевизор смотрите, и не будет у вас инфекций и микробов...
я до Сознания Кришны 2 года практически не мылся (считал что это вредно) - где те микробы были... наверное сбежали сами  :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Зачем мыться вообще? Есть дезодоранты

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

У нас в Пскове в супермаркете продается мыло вегетарианское по 6 (шесть) рублей за кусок.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

без мыла, если честно, даже не представляю как можно мыться...грязь, кожный жир...все равно просто водой не смоется. Другое дело, что мыло из натуральных неживотных ингридиентов. Как-то Шри Джишну прабху подарил нам мыло, которое делают преданные, ручной работы, оно было еще с навозом. Мыло было потрясяющее и отмывало лучше всяких химикатов  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Харе Кришна дорогие преданные! Примите мои поклоны! 
> А как же всякая инфекция и микробы, которые убивает мыло?


Нужно руки мыть по чаще,не обязательно   мылом смешанным с антибиотиками.Есть природные ср-ва ,которые борются с бактериями.Это растения горькие на вкус,например ним.
Хотя ,конечно,мыло удобнее,купил и мылься скок хош.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> кожный жир..


Кстати ,мыло,шампуни ,как раз и нарушают этот баланс .Сначала кожа становится пересушенной,потом начинает специально вырабатывать ещё больше жира  ,чтоб смягчиться от действия мыла.
Тут несколько вариантов,пользоваться очень дорогими  ср-вами или натуральными,а это всё дорогое баловство.Или самим делать моющие ср-ва.






> все равно просто водой не смоется.


Конечно.
Припоминаю...мои  родственники ,которые деревенские,использовали для мытья посуды золу и песок.Для стерилизации стеклянной посуды-крапиву.Для мытья (а мылись в баньке) берёзовые веники,а волосы мыли заваренным липовым цветом,ромашкой ,крапивой.
А совсем древние предки  мылись в печке,золой ,ей же и стирали бельё.

Были люди эти весьма здоровые ,психически  уравновешенные ,на удивление не дремучие,русский  язык знали идеально,писали без ошибок.И вообще.


Как приготовить мыло:
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/311027/

----------


## SlavaSG

а кто пробывал мыться длительно? смесью куркумы муки и масла

----------


## Кирилл дас

SlavaSG, я пробовал - здорово. Похоже, что она очищает значительно лучше чем мыло.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> SlavaSG, я пробовал - здорово. Похоже, что она очищает значительно лучше чем мыло.


А какие пропорции? И какая мука?

----------


## Кирилл дас

В книге "Аюрведа Три пути к абсолютному здоровью" рекомендуется смешивать так: 

Чашка муки, пол чашки растительного масла, пол чайной ложки куркумы, немного воды. Все тщательно смешать.

Однако мой опыт говорит, что полторы чашки смеси - очень много. Лучше меньше делать, тогда она всегда будет свежая. Мука пшеничная.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> В книге "Аюрведа Три пути к абсолютному здоровью" рекомендуется смешивать так: 
> 
> Чашка муки, пол чашки растительного масла, пол чайной ложки куркумы, немного воды. Все тщательно смешать.
> 
> Однако мой опыт говорит, что полторы чашки смеси - очень много. Лучше меньше делать, тогда она всегда будет свежая. Мука пшеничная.


Спасибо.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

можно и рисовую и гороховую муку.
А ещё ,думаю,мука грубого помола-это очень хорошо,с отрубями  то бишь.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

А  натуральные ароматизаторы в эту смесь  добавляли?

Мне кажется, какого-нибудь эдакого запаха в этой смеси не хватает.

----------


## SlavaSG

Я тоже пробывал непродолжительное время, очищает тело хорошо. но почему то при соприкоснавении с горячей водой появлялись комки из муки, смыть их проблематично в некоторых местах. может плохо смешал? или консинценция неправильная? один раз смесь делал. и как быть с головой особено девушкам? этой смесью голову не помоешь.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

белые вещи при сильных загрязнениях кроме ариеля ни золой ни крапивой не отстирать. Да и стиральные машинки вряд ли будут стирать на народных моющих средствах  :smilies:

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Я понимаю мыло ручной работы с навозом, действительно отлично очищает тело

----------


## Кирилл дас

SlavaSG, у меня тоже по началу было неудобство с комками. Где-то через неделю прошло: они стали меньше образовываться и легко смываться. У меня такое подозрение, что они в таком количестве образуются из-за малой эффективности обычного мыла, а липнут из-за того, что кожа обезжирена (мылом). Суть в том, что оно прошло (хотя по началу было сложно смыть комки). Можно еще смесь делать чуть по жиже (больше масла).

----------


## SlavaSG

Спасибо что поделились опытом :vanca calpa:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> белые вещи при сильных загрязнениях кроме ариеля ни золой ни крапивой не отстирать. Да и стиральные машинки вряд ли будут стирать на народных моющих средствах



Мыльные орехи можно в машинку пихнуть(в мешочке),стирает,но белые офисные кофточки будут серенькими,красят орехи чуть.
Как ни крути ,а  заморочки здоровой жизни и Город вещи не совместимые.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> SlavaSG, у меня тоже по началу было неудобство с комками. Где-то через неделю прошло: они стали меньше образовываться и легко смываться. У меня такое подозрение, что они в таком количестве образуются из-за малой эффективности обычного мыла, а липнут из-за того, что кожа обезжирена (мылом). Суть в том, что оно прошло (хотя по началу было сложно смыть комки). Можно еще смесь делать чуть по жиже (больше масла).


Это из-за муки.Надо муку грубого помола-комков не будет.Заметила при замесе теста-белая мука очень липнет к рукам, грубого помола-нет.Мука грубого помола хорошо смывается.Ржаная хорошо тоже,солод отлично.Мне думается ,что можно белую муку заменить,тем более она не витаминизирована уже,а солод и  грубые -как раз то что надо.
Я башку мыла смесью ржаной ,солода ,оставляла даже как лечебное ср-во ,холёсё,но надоело  быстро  мне это дело...увы.Нет терпения.

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

Из гороховой муки делают пиитательные маски на волосы - на сыворотке или кефире замешивают муку в густую кашицу и покрывают волосы.
Иногда добавляют каплю масла, я беру оливковое или грецкого ореха.
Смывается хорошо, никаких шампуней потом не надо.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

давным-давно сделал косметическую линейку для салона. в том числе - маска с гор мукой, маслом, куркумой и эфирными маслами. косметологам понравилось, но заметно сушит - т.е. для жирной кожи.

и ещё. кожа лица у азиаток и европеек немного по-разному устроена. употребление азиатской косметики или рецептов даёт быстрый эффект, но очень быстро старит кожу.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ВОТ!!!!
Как говорил мой дед Иван-
Мыться часто вредно для здоровья:-)

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> кожа лица у азиаток и европеек немного по-разному устроена


Согласна,у азиатов она толще,плотнее,приспособлена к солнцу,ветру и природе.Наша же кожа,тонкая ,дохлая  ,как вытянувшийся дохлик листик на  зимнем подоконнике.

Поэтому надо скрабами всякими тереться аккуратнее.И всякие маски на  лица одевать осмотрительнее, из  кислого особенно.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

у наших француженок традиционно лучше огурцы с бигудями

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> ВОТ!!!! Как говорил мой дед Иван- Мыться часто вредно для здоровья:-)


Кстати, это не лишено смысла.

----------


## Эдвард

Поясните?

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Поясните?


Человек должен быть готов к чистоте. Если он искусственно будет чрезмерно чистится, то это тоже может немного пошатнуть его здоровье. Здесь главное не переусердствовать.

----------


## Эдвард

Шастры, гуру, садху? 
Такую идею слышу впервые, омываться минимум 1 раз в день рекомендуется всем, лучше 2 раза.
*
... Согласно предписанию Вед, необходимо каждое утро совершать омовение...

... совершение утренних омовений, выражение почтения предкам и т. д., все эти ведические обряды и ритуалы являются обязательными для неофитов...

... С ними связано много ведических правил и предписаний, следуя которым, человек должен, например, вставать рано утром и совершать омовение...

... По меньшей мере два раза в день он (преданный) совершает омовение и встает до восхода солнца, чтобы заниматься служением Господу...*

БГ, комм.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

А ещё лучше жить в духовном мире в духовном теле. Но ведь я не про это говорил.

----------


## SlavaSG

Возьмём на заметку, спасибо! надо с ржаной попробывать как нибудь, мугу грубого помоло сложновато достать.

----------


## Кирилл дас

С пшеничной тоже нормально. Но попробуйте с ржаной. ))

Я толокно как-то испытал, но остался очень не доволен. А муку не высшего сорта что-то не легко найти...

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Водопровод и канализация - развитая цивилизация!

----------


## НатаМ.

Харе Кришна!
есть отличный и практически бесплатный вариант, давно известный по кр.мере русским людям - это порошок горчицы. Прямо сухим на влажное тело или быстро кашицу замешать и сразу наносить. Если кожа чувствительная - смывать быстрее, если толстая - можно подержать как маску - отмывает отлично, НЕ ПЕРЕСУШИВАЕТ, и  кожа невероятно гладкая получается.

Горчицей же можно мыть волосы, если они не окрашены химией и др. 

Ей же, особенно если добавить соду, мыть посуду просто шикарно.
Стальная посуда блестит, жир смывается отлично. 

Полагаю микробов она тоже хорошо убивает, руки мы ей моем иногда. 

Еще продатся на amritamed.ru  и в ааше порошки для мытья головы и тела - очень хорошие, правда знамо дороже горчицы выходят. Впрочем расход их довольно экономный.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

В Аюрведе вместо мыла рекомендуется использовать убтаны. Только не на основе пшеничной муки, т.к. она содержит клейковину и поэтому скатывается в комки. http://ayurveda.ru.com/news/zhiva

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> порошок горчицы..


Для мытья(мне) не пошло,уж больно ядрён.Пока омоешься,прослезишься в 108 ручьёв, просопливишься 100 раз...И потом всё дерёт.
А вот посуду мыть-самое то.Ей и мою ,давно уже.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

порошок горчицы лучше не надо

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Без воды помыться попробуйте. Поинтереснее тема будет.

----------


## НатаМ.

горчицу не надо заранее мочить, она в течение примерно одной-двух минут после попадания в воду становится ядреной, до этого вообще нет
голову надо мыть очень оперативно : )) а вот пока умываешься или моешь посуду - не успевает стать ядреной

----------


## Гириша д.

Вам придётся выбирать: тратить больше времени и не пользоваться моющими средствами, или использовать и сократить время по уходу за телом.
Есть ещё такой опыт: если человек имеет правильное отношению к питанию и здоровью вцелом, выделения тела меняют свои особенности и время также значительно сокращается.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Не намного дольше выходит. Больше времени за комьпьютером сгорает, за бездельем, а так-же в "минуты отдыха" (такие промежутки между выполнением запланированных дел).

----------


## Анджи

А можно и вообще не мыться.

"Индус Кайлаш Сингх не стригся и не мылся с 1974 года в уверенности, что это поможет ему обзавестись наследником. Вскоре после свадьбы ему посоветовал это в качестве надежного средства жрец.

Совет, однако, не помог: у Сингха 7 дочерей, младшей из которых 16 лет, сообщает Regions.ru со ссылку на публикацию, появившуюся накануне в британской газете The Daily Mail.

Индиец, давший такой редкий в наши времена обет, живет близ священного для индуистов города Варанаси на берегу Ганга, где 47 градусов по Цельсию – обыкновенное дело. Сингху каждый день приходится на жаре ухаживать за своими коровами, а единственная гигиеническая процедура, которую он себе позволяет (кроме мытья рук и полоскания рта) – "огненная баня", которая состоит в том, чтобы курить марихуану, молиться Шиве и танцевать у костра. Не удивительно, что жить с ним бок о бок нелегко, и семейство даже пыталось силой бросить его в ручей. Кайлашу Сингху, однако, удалось вырваться и убежать.

"Он говорит, что скорее умрет, чем искупается раньше, чем я рожу ему сына", - говорит Калавати Дэви, 60-летняя жена Сингха. – "Это продолжается так долго, что мы уже привыкли". Она рассказала, что пыталась заставить его помыться, отказывая ему от ложа, но сама же первая сдалась.

Сам Сингх знает, что над ним потешается все село, но намерен следовать воле бога."

http://newsru.com/religy/27jun2011/37years.html

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Хороший рецепт

Нутовая мука + немного куркумы + порошок трифалы

Я смешиваю и держу в баночке с крышкой  в ванной на полочке

Надо немного высыпать на ладошку, капнуть немного воды, получается кашица и мыть тело

Нутовая мука смывает хорошо жир, не пересушивая кожу, куркума обладает бактерицидным свойством, трифала удаляет шлаки и питает кожу.

Рецепт "слизала" в аюрведической клинике...после массажа тела горячим маслом легко смывала его излишки.
И сейчас летом ежедневно постоянно использую, кожа стала просто шелковая 
Очень рекомендую.

----------


## Двиджоттама дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА! можно попробовать золой; масло и прочие жиры смывает,а посуду отмывает не хуже пемолюкса.(золой,не углём) :smilies:

----------

